# 121.300.000 euro



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

di montepremi dell'enalotto.
*ma sapete che son troppi?*
*che te ne fai di tutti quei soldi*?
con un 10° di questa cifra sarei già a posto per una vita


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> di montepremi dell'enalotto.
> ma sapete che son troppi?
> che te ne fai di tutti quei soldi?
> con un 10° di questa cifra sarei già a posto per una vita



Li spartisci pure con familiari, amici e beneficenza.
Se ti immagini la cosa, li finisci anche presto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Non riesco neanche a pronunciarlo:blank:

Li dividerei con chi ne ha meno a parte la famiglia ovviamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> di montepremi dell'enalotto.
> ma sapete che son troppi?
> che te ne fai di tutti quei soldi?
> con un 10° di questa cifra sarei già a posto per una vita


Ok, ti cedo il 15% perchè sono generoso. Fammi avere il resto appena puoi, grazie 

Sono d'accordo: cifre senza senso. Ho apprezzato tanto invece l'idea del Win For Life, che mi pare più intelligente ed utile per il vincitore, e più redditizia per l'Erario.
Ah, io non gioco a nulla perchè tanto non vinco mai.

........ Che sia fortunato in amore?!?!?!?!?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non riesco neanche a pronunciarlo:blank:


manco io.
oh ma son tanti, anche a darli a cani e porci non finiscono mai


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> manco io.
> oh ma son tanti, anche a darli a cani e porci non finiscono mai


 
Finiscono, finiscono, non credere.
Uno dei problemi che ti si crea è come tener lontana la mafia, pensa te!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ti cedo il 15% perchè sono generoso. Fammi avere il resto appena puoi, grazie
> 
> Sono d'accordo: cifre senza senso. Ho apprezzato tanto invece l'idea del Win For Life, che mi pare più intelligente ed utile per il vincitore, e più redditizia per l'Erario.
> Ah, io non gioco a nulla perchè tanto non vinco mai.
> ...



Per quanto riguarda l'apprezzare... non apprezzo nessuno dei due e men che meno WFL.
Alla fine chi ci rimette sono i poveracci che per inseguire un sogno si spendono un sacco di soldi con estrazioni quasi continue.
Trovo ignobile da parte dello Stato speculare così sulla gente. 

So che si dice che è comunque una scelta delle persone, giocare o meno. Ma se lo Stato ritiene di essere in dovere di impedire alle persone di usare droghe, o ai minorenni di bere alcool, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe sentirsi moralmente tenuto ad evitare che delle persone si rovinino con questi giochini, solo perchè gli vengono soldi in tasca.

L'idea del WFL, capisco, è carina, ma il numero di estrazioni al giorno mi fa rabbrividire.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> di montepremi dell'enalotto.
> *ma sapete che son troppi?*
> che te ne fai di tutti quei soldi?
> con un 10° di questa cifra sarei già a posto per una vita


Appunto, non li voglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> manco io.
> oh ma son tanti, anche a darli a cani e porci non finiscono mai


Il problema e' che quando ne hai tanti cosi'... inizi anche a vivere diversamente se vinci un milione la tua vita non e' che cambi troppo... con 121 cambia e di molto pure (non sempre in meglio)


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'apprezzare... non apprezzo nessuno dei due e men che meno WFL.
> Alla fine chi ci rimette sono i poveracci che per inseguire un sogno si spendono un sacco di soldi con estrazioni quasi continue.
> Trovo ignobile da parte dello Stato speculare così sulla gente.
> 
> ...


 

Perfettamente daccordo. Difatti il mio apprezzamento partiva dal presupposto che purtroppo il gioco d'azzardo esiste come esiste il tabacco e l'alcool, note droghe di Stato.
Ci sono cose che per sbagliate che siano, fanno talmente parte del tessuto sociale che anche chi le disprezza tende istintivamente a considerarle normali.

Impressionante vedere le facce abbrutite di quelli che vengono fuori dalla saletta delle macchinette del bar dove a volte pranzo.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ti cedo il 15% perchè sono generoso. Fammi avere il resto appena puoi, grazie
> 
> Sono d'accordo: cifre senza senso. Ho apprezzato tanto invece l'idea del Win For Life, che mi pare più intelligente ed utile per il vincitore, e più redditizia per l'Erario.
> Ah, io non gioco a nulla perchè tanto non vinco mai.
> ...


win for life è una presa in giro. Non hanno chiarito all'inizio che i 4000 al mese sono da dividersi se vincono in tanti...cosa capitata, ok che non ci sputo sopra ma non era chiaro.
io tutti quei soldi non li vorrei manco morta.
Mi basterebbero 500,000 per farmi la casetta e un po' di terreno per coltivare vino e ortaggi


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

io dico che tutti questi soldi cambierebbero la nostra vita ma non in meglio.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io dico che tutti questi soldi cambierebbero la nostra vita ma non in meglio.


Giusto! :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> win for life è una presa in giro. Non hanno chiarito all'inizio che i 4000 al mese sono da dividersi se vincono in tanti...cosa capitata, ok che non ci sputo sopra ma non era chiaro.
> io tutti quei soldi non li vorrei manco morta.
> Mi basterebbero 500,000 per farmi la casetta e un po' di terreno per coltivare vino e ortaggi


Ecco, questa non la sapevo.
Meno male che non gioco :mexican:


Vigna? Mio cognato son tre anni che cura amorevolmente le sue viti, e adesso per una stupidissima malattia dell'accidente gli stanno morendo tutte. E' un lavoro ingrato.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco, questa non la sapevo.
> Meno male che non gioco :mexican:
> 
> 
> Vigna? Mio cognato son tre anni che cura amorevolmente le sue viti, e adesso per una stupidissima malattia dell'accidente gli stanno morendo tutte. E' un lavoro ingrato.


si lo so, rischiosa.
Ma chi non risica non rosica:condom:

ma non si possono salvare????


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si lo so, rischiosa.
> Ma chi non risica non rosica:condom:
> 
> ma non si possono salvare????


Dice che non si puà fare null'altro che sperare che non muoiano tutte. Mediamente se ne salva un 20%. (così mi ha detto)


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dice che non si puà fare null'altro che sperare che non muoiano tutte. Mediamente se ne salva un 20%. (così mi ha detto)


che sfiga...dopo che uno si fa un culo così basta una stronzata e muore tutto:condom:


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che sfiga...dopo che uno si fa un culo così basta una stronzata e muore tutto:condom:


chiunque si guadagna da vivere con le coltivazioni sa che basta una grandinata o una siccità o un lurido batterio per mandare in culo tutto il raccolto di un anno


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che sfiga...dopo che uno si fa un culo così basta una stronzata e muore tutto:condom:


 
E' la metafora della vita di molta gente, se ci pensiamo........


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io dico che tutti questi soldi cambierebbero la nostra vita ma non in meglio.


tu comincia a farmeli vincere e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' la metafora della vita di molta gente, se ci pensiamo........


si, purtroppo si.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> tu comincia a farmeli vincere e poi ne riparliamo


Cacchio, sei un eroe! Disposto a fare da cavia per la Scienza, eh?


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

che frustrazione , mannaggia...alla mercè dei capricci del tempo; agricoltori che buttano via fatica e soldi


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Mi comprerei un'isola e se vedemo :aereo:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

- Compro una casa al mare e una in montagna abbastanza grandi così posso ospitare anche i miei parenti/amici....
- compro una II casa nella mia città per garantire una eventuale rendita al mio eventuale figlio/nipote (non ne ho...ancora per poco, spero)...
- mi faccio una vacanza offrendola al mio boy e a mia sorella/cognato
- inizio a fare beneficenza mirata del tipo: la famiglia X lavora notte e giorno e non ha possibilità? perfetto, 25.000 euro per far studiare il figlio grande all'Università....la famiglia Y non ha i soldi d'estate per mandare i figli al mare o al campo scuola e fa avanti/dietro nei week-end per andare alal riva dietro l'angolo a Foce Fognata? mi incarico di pagargli la colonia per 2/3 anni.... la signora Z con due figli a carico ha perso il lavoro: la assumo come colf e la pago il giusto a stipendio mensile e le verso tutti i contributi.... cose così....
- ah.... scatolette di cibo, ciotole, coperte al canile e gattile comunale.... niente soldi donati...cose, cose concrete!!!


----------



## Micia (26 Agosto 2010)

suvvia raga...con un botto di quella misura è la testa di chi li amministra a farne un bene o un male.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> suvvia raga...con un botto di quella misura è la testa di chi li amministra a farne un bene o un male.


 Tu scommetto che ti compri un paio di scarpe di coccotroccolo e una borsetta di coccomarro per pavoneggiarti quando porti a spasso il coccondrillo...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> suvvia raga...con un botto di quella misura è la testa di chi li amministra a farne un bene o un male.


Se vincessi quella cifra le Louboutin te le comprerei io... e anche una borsa amica per non mandare quelle gioie a spasso da sole:carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Tu scommetto che ti compri un paio di scarpe di coccotroccolo e una borsetta di coccomarro per pavoneggiarti quando porti a spasso il coccondrillo...



ohh..si...pavoneggiarsi con coccondrillo e 12 cm di tacchi è perfetto per rifarsi anche gli ultimi legamenti che ho sani


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vincessi quella cifra le Louboutin te le comprerei io... e anche una borsa amica per non mandare quelle gioie a spasso da sole:carneval:




io a te la kelly color autunno 2010


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

ah..villa a Nizza e siete mie ospiti.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..villa a Nizza e siete mie ospiti.


naaaaaaaaaaa  nizza no!!
casomai alta provence


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Credo che mi verrebbe un infarto se scoprissi di aver vinto tutti quei soldi. 
121.300.000€ = 234.869.551.000 Lit.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Credo che mi verrebbe un infarto se scoprissi di aver vinto tutti quei soldi.
> 121.300.000€ = 234.869.551.000 Lit.


a me ne basterebbero molti moltissimi meno.
per il restante che si sbranino gi altri:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me ne basterebbero molti moltissimi meno.
> per il restante che si sbranino gi altri:mrgreen:


A me basterebbero gli interessi bancari dei 121.300.000


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..villa a Nizza e siete mie ospiti.





Abigail ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaa  nizza no!!
> casomai alta provence


Mai isola per i mie gusti asociali:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io dico che tutti questi soldi cambierebbero la nostra vita ma non in meglio.


Hai ragione. Sono troppi e gestirli non è sicuramente facile per chi non è abituato.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> - Compro una casa al mare e una in montagna abbastanza grandi così posso ospitare anche i miei parenti/amici....
> - compro una II casa nella mia città per garantire una eventuale rendita al mio eventuale figlio/nipote (non ne ho...ancora per poco, spero)...
> - mi faccio una vacanza offrendola al mio boy e a mia sorella/cognato
> - inizio a fare beneficenza mirata del tipo: la famiglia X lavora notte e giorno e non ha possibilità? perfetto, 25.000 euro per far studiare il figlio grande all'Università....la famiglia Y non ha i soldi d'estate per mandare i figli al mare o al campo scuola e fa avanti/dietro nei week-end per andare alal riva dietro l'angolo a Foce Fognata? mi incarico di pagargli la colonia per 2/3 anni.... la signora Z con due figli a carico ha perso il lavoro: la assumo come colf e la pago il giusto a stipendio mensile e le verso tutti i contributi.... cose così....
> - ah.... scatolette di cibo, ciotole, coperte al canile e gattile comunale.... niente soldi donati...cose, cose concrete!!!


E hai speso il 20% di quello che hai vinto....e il resto?
Guarda che sono proprio tanti tanti
Senza contare che così ti scoprirebbero e dopo vedi quant'è difficile tenere lontano mafia e altro.....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me basterebbero gli interessi bancari dei 121.300.000


Giuro ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaa  nizza no!!
> casomai alta provence



Nizza si.

e poi una in provence.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

oh farfalla, scegli chi ti aiuta ad amministarlo:mexican:





farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sono troppi e gestirli non è sicuramente facile per chi non è abituato.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro ho pensato la stessa cosa


 E non sono mica pochi! :condom:



farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sono troppi e gestirli non è sicuramente facile per chi non è abituato.


 Beh se chi non è abituato non li vuoi...me li posso sempre prendere io! Mi abituo facilmente...:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Con tutti quei soldi me ne basterebbero solo una piccola parte per me, una parte peer creare un fondo di aiuto a chi ha bisogno gestito direttamente da me e non da enti di beneficenza e dal mio amico Don Stefano e...mi comprerei una ottima attività ben avviata quali le...pompe funebri o i pozzi neri, tutti muoiono è innegabile e tutti fanno i bisognini


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Anche a me ne basterebbe una piccola parte... ma se devo sognare cazzo, voglio farlo per bene!:carneval:


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

pozzi neri...a questa non ci avevo mai pensato:mrgreen:





Daniele ha detto:


> Con tutti quei soldi me ne basterebbero solo una piccola parte per me, una parte peer creare un fondo di aiuto a chi ha bisogno gestito direttamente da me e non da enti di beneficenza e dal mio amico Don Stefano e...mi comprerei una ottima attività ben avviata quali le...pompe funebri o i pozzi neri, tutti muoiono è innegabile e tutti fanno i bisognini


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con tutti quei soldi me ne basterebbero solo una piccola parte per me, una parte peer creare un fondo di aiuto a chi ha bisogno gestito direttamente da me e non da enti di beneficenza e dal mio amico Don Stefano e...mi comprerei una ottima attività ben avviata quali le*...pompe funebri o i pozzi neri, tutti muoiono è innegabile e tutti fanno i bisognini *


 Alquanto innegabile, però...ci vuole fegato per fare una cosa così...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alquanto innegabile, però...ci vuole fegato per fare una cosa così...


Ma con quei soldi ti puoi permettere di...comprare tutte le ditte nella città e farle gestire direttamente a qualcuno...ovviamente controllando il tutto!!! I pozzi neri sono una sicurezza ancor maggiore,  per ogni persona c'è al massimo un funerale...ma nella vita che marea di bisognini fa????


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ma con quei soldi ti puoi permettere di...comprare tutte le ditte nella città e farle gestire direttamente a qualcuno...ovviamente controllando il tutto!!!* I pozzi neri sono una sicurezza ancor maggiore, per ogni persona c'è al massimo un funerale...ma nella vita che marea di bisognini fa????


 A parte che dovresti trovare qualcuno disposto a vendertela (e in ogni caso daresti parecchio nell'occhio...)...non penserai certo di aver fatto la scoperta del secolo? Se sono lavori, come dire..."a prova di crisi", un motivo ci sarà no?
Quando poi, controllando tutto??? Certo, se sei già esperto del mestiere e della gestione di aziende così...altrimenti la vedo un po' come se un dentista volesse fare un'operazione di cardiochirurgia. :condom:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2010)

Ho giocato mezza quota e se vinco, apro un centro commerciale e faccio chiudere tutti i negozianti del nostro paese, che nei tempi buoni e cattivi hanno preso il 300% e ci hanno fatto credere che facessero chissà quali sacrifici per noi. Se non vinco io ma un mio collega, sarà lui a farlo :rotfl:

Il resto sarà investito in progetti per i giovani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Io ci terrei tanto ...ma mi dimentico di giocare ...vorrà dire qualcosa? :cappelli:


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ci terrei tanto ...ma mi dimentico di giocare ...vorrà dire qualcosa? :cappelli:



dipOnde.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dipOnde.
> 
> :mrgreen:


 Domani gioco. :up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

anche io .
Buona notte.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domani gioco. :up:





Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> anche io .
> Buona notte.


oh! ricordatevi della vostra cara amica abigail:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> oh! ricordatevi della vostra cara amica abigail:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Senz'altro:up:


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domani gioco. :up:


prava.

poi controlla, non fare come faccio io che sono stordita e pigra.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> di montepremi dell'enalotto.
> *ma sapete che son troppi?*
> *che te ne fai di tutti quei soldi*?
> con un 10° di questa cifra sarei già a posto per una vita


ho visto l'estratto conto della mia banca e ritiro tutto.
ho detto una cazzata :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ho visto l'estratto conto della mia banca e ritiro tutto.
> ho detto una cazzata :mrgreen:



una in più una in meno che vuoi che sia:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> una in più una in meno che vuoi che sia:carneval:


Infatti nessuno le ha dato peso:carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> una in più una in meno che vuoi che sia:carneval:


disponibilità rimanente sulla carta di credito...2 euro :mexican:
sembra quando a scuola ti danno 2 nel compito.
che racchi


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

oltretutto guardare l'estratto conto il lunedì mattina è proibitissimo!!!


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> disponibilità rimanente sulla carta di credito...2 euro :mexican:
> sembra quando a scuola ti danno 2 nel compito.
> che racchi


:rofl:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> oltretutto guardare l'estratto conto il lunedì mattina è proibitissimo!!!


lunedì 30 agosto poi.
pigiami due schiaffi va


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> lunedì 30 agosto poi.
> pigiami due schiaffi va


 Ma appunto siamo al 30 ...2 giorni e sarà disponibile più bella e splendente che pria... :carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma appunto siamo al 30 ...2 giorni e sarà disponibile più *bella e splendente che pria*... :carneval:


si ma dura come un gattino in tangenziale...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si ma dura come un gattino in tangenziale...:carneval:


 Goditi le prime firme... :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ho visto l'estratto conto della mia banca e ritiro tutto.
> ho detto una cazzata :mrgreen:


una in piu' o una in mano...







:rotfl:



ps.mi accorgo di aver scrittto  " mano", ma non lo correggo:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> una in più una in meno che vuoi che sia:carneval:


 
ahahaha...e meno male che non ti avevo letta ancora:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> una in piu' o una in mano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'ho una fama qui dentro...:carneval:


----------

